# Infatrini



## Dinah93

DD has just been moved onto this at 20 weeks (8 corrected) from Nurtriprem 2, as the last 2 weeks her weight gain has dropped off to only 1-2oz a week and she's been between 6lb 7oz and 6lbs 10oz for a month now as she went up then down when in hospital and is clawing her way slowly up again now. The lack of weight gain is scary for me as I always assume there is a reason for everything. The first bottle she brought back up with force, I've never seen her be so sick, everything that was on her tummy, even the mostly digested stuff came back up. It wasn't with wind either, she was still drinking and suddenly she just exploded everywhere. She's kept the second one down. Her sats which are usually 98-99% have also taken a nose dive today so I've had to bump up her oxygen from 0.1 to 0.3, I'm not sure if the mega vomit upset her. 

Has anyone else's LO been on this, and how did you find it?


----------



## vixxen

Sorry no answers here as my baby is on this milk to help with weight gain( not prem).
I assume this milk has the most calories of the formula milks?


----------



## Dinah93

It does yes, average formula from the supermarket is about 66 cals/100ml, standard post-discharge prem formula (such as nutriprem2) has about 75cals/100ml, and infatrini has 101cals/100ml, so fairly hefty stuff. 

My DD has been on it nearly 6 weeks now, and has gained just over 2lbs (despite having a fairly measly intake of 330-400mls/11-13oz per day), so it's certainly working for her. She struggled to keep it down the first few days, but now she keeps it down fine, even thickened further with gaviscon.


----------



## sethsmummy

Dinah93 said:


> DD has just been moved onto this at 20 weeks (8 corrected) from Nurtriprem 2, as the last 2 weeks her weight gain has dropped off to only 1-2oz a week and she's been between 6lb 7oz and 6lbs 10oz for a month now as she went up then down when in hospital and is clawing her way slowly up again now. The lack of weight gain is scary for me as I always assume there is a reason for everything. The first bottle she brought back up with force, I've never seen her be so sick, everything that was on her tummy, even the mostly digested stuff came back up. It wasn't with wind either, she was still drinking and suddenly she just exploded everywhere. She's kept the second one down. Her sats which are usually 98-99% have also taken a nose dive today so I've had to bump up her oxygen from 0.1 to 0.3, I'm not sure if the mega vomit upset her.
> 
> Has anyone else's LO been on this, and how did you find it?

Hey hun my little one was on Infatrini from about 5 months old until he was 1 year old. It basically has double the calories that a normal baby milk contains, so when baby is sick there is less chance of them loosing the whole calorific value of a meal. I never had a problem with it at all really, after his body got used to the milk which only took a few days as its quite a sweet milk. He was also on Gaviscon, Donperidone (to help empty his stomach faster after a meal) and something else i cant remember what it was called due his reflux. Even now he doesn't put a lot of weight on he is almost 3 years old (In December) and weighed in at 22lb 8oz in september) and is only just coming into 12-18 month clothes (pants still fall down sometimes though) 

how are you finding it? xxx


----------



## Dinah93

Aye Grace is on Domperidone, Ranitidine, Gaviscon, it barely helps, she's still barely keeping down 40ml 6x daily, so she's not gaining weight again. She's 9lbs now, keeps swinging 3lbs either side of 9lbs but can't really gain anything. Did you find your LO was better with solids? We've just started baby rice mixed with the infatrini, really hoping solids will make all the difference.


----------



## sethsmummy

YES!!! solids was the turning point for us. I started him on the baby rice in his milk at 2 weeks old (1 baby spoon per night bottle). at 3 months i started making the rice as a meal and up till 5 months he was having small things like the rice or yogurt. after he was put on the infatrini i started giving him things like mash potatoe or veggies etc and he always kept it down. we only had reflux problems with the milk. By 7 months he was weaned properly but still didn't put a lot of weight on (and still doesn't). His reflux went away at 11 months old too. 

my son wasnt a preemie though he was term+6 but v small for gestation. xx


----------



## Dinah93

DD hasn't been sick for 3 days!!! This is completely unheard of. I wonder if it's the baby rice making things heavier on her tummy, or if she has just very suddenly outgrown the reflux? She's still taking her usual bottles of between 80-50ml 6 or 7 times a day, but we have 2 or 3 solid feeds in there too. I mixed a bit of mango in with the baby rice yesterday and she seemed to like the taste a lot more.


----------



## sethsmummy

omg sorry i haven't replied hun! 

How is your little one doing now hun? I'm so glad the baby rice seemed to be helping :D 

Cant wait for your update. My little guy is finally now only requiring one pediatrician visit next year and then possibly fully discharged! He is now upto 25lb 2oz at almost 3 years old (hes 3 next month). Still a picky eater, and still a skinny little thing but happy and healthy :happydance:


----------



## Dinah93

We're up to 10lbs 9.5oz :D She's really taken to the solids, we've started mixing a bit of cream into them or cheese to up the calories as her gain had one down to 2oz a week again. We've seen a SALT guy, who thinks she has fear of the bottle rather than a mechanical issue as she still has substantial reflux. We tried her drinking from an open cup and it was messy but okay so that might be the way we go.


----------



## sethsmummy

aww wow any progress is good progress. At one point seth was lucky if he put on 2oz a month. Is she still on the infantrini? We used to make some of Seths food up with that.. but double cream is also good, nice and fattening. 

Is SALT Speech and Language Therapy? if it is my lil guys also seeing one monthly now as his speech just isnt coming on at all at the moment. 

haha messy is always the best way. If shes not having to suck through a teat then shes no chance of taking in lots of air which will help a bit. 

:) Glad your seeing some progress hun :D :hugs:


----------



## Dinah93

Yep, SALT is speech and language, they also deal with the mechanics of sucking and swallowing which is why Grace is seeing them at the moment. Still on infatrini as still bringing quite a lot up and only taking 380-500ml a day. The gain had stopped before we started cream (she lot 5oz in one week as well), I hope things click in soon as there aren't many weight gain tricks left to try with her.


----------



## sethsmummy

awww no hun, i hope she starts packing on the weight soon. Have they said what the next step is if none of this works. 

With my son the specialist mentioned having to sedate and put a camera down his throat to see if he had a problem with the valves in his throat and thats why the reflux was so bad. If it was then a small operation would be needed. xxx


----------

